# New Ping "'Standard'' Dot Colour - anyone else confused?



## Ian W (Sep 19, 2016)

Hi - newbie to this forum - looks really interesting.  A question: has anyone else been confused by the new Ping dot colour for "standard"?I just bought the Ping G iron set.  Having been told that the standard loft/lie is now yellow, I bought them off the shelf as I had always had standard lie for the G20 and G30s .... but standard then was black dot.   As I found out, it is not the dots that have changed specs but only that the yellow, being the most popular setting sold, is now referred to as standard!  BLACK SPECS REMAIN THE SAME BUT ARE NO LONGER REFERRED TO AS STANDARD.So there I was trying and failing miserably to use clubs designed for someone 12cm taller than me. No worries as they are now withPing being fitted/adjusted.  Of course the trial club that I tested was one with interchangeable head so I didn't notice.Maybe it is only previous Ping iron owners, or those like me with limited savvy ;-) who could suffer?


----------



## seochris (Sep 19, 2016)

I thought they had changed it to blue.....I used to have a set of the new Ping i's and they were standard...blue.  My previous set, i20s were black and the set before that i15s were red.....anyway..noe have a set of Mizunos and just bend them to the right lie.


----------



## BTatHome (Sep 19, 2016)

Couldn't  each set be different anyway? The lie of the club might be different for each set, and so really you wouldn't know what is correct for you unless you got fit for each new set .... which to be honest is the logical thing to do anyway as your swing is likely to change over the years anyway, and a different club could cause it to be slightly different too (swing weights, shaft weight, shaft length)


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 19, 2016)

It's the "having been told" bit that looks like the cause of confusion...unless Ping haven't updated their website.

The same chart that's been in use for 9 years is the current download - and black remains Standard, with yellow at 1.5 upright. If Ping have changed it they don't seem to bothered about maintaining a relatively critical (to their system) element on their site.

You must have referenced a chart to get the lie and shaft length for your measurements? It's also entirely wrong to consider any colour as suited to any height alone - basically 4" taller would mean adding 1/2" ( 13mm) to the shaft length for all, and any, colour dot.


----------



## the_coach (Sep 19, 2016)

Ian W said:



			Hi - newbie to this forum - looks really interesting.  A question: has anyone else been confused by the new Ping dot colour for "standard"?I just bought the Ping G iron set.  Having been told that the standard loft/lie is now yellow, I bought them off the shelf as I had always had standard lie for the G20 and G30s .... but standard then was black dot.   As I found out, it is not the dots that have changed specs but only that the yellow, being the most popular setting sold, is now referred to as standard!  BLACK SPECS REMAIN THE SAME BUT ARE NO LONGER REFERRED TO AS STANDARD.So there I was trying and failing miserably to use clubs designed for someone 12cm taller than me. No worries as they are now withPing being fitted/adjusted.  Of course the trial club that I tested was one with interchangeable head so I didn't notice.Maybe it is only previous Ping iron owners, or those like me with limited savvy ;-) who could suffer?
		
Click to expand...

as 'duncan mackie' rightly pointed out, which is also true of Ping USA, the ping color code chart remains the same

so maybes worth a phone call to ping uk (assuming uk based) to get a dinfinite answer - as seems strange that a company offering a static fitting web option wouldn't pay attention to making sure that their current info and options were correct

also as 'duncan mackie' already said suitable 'lie angle' is not just about a folks height alone - but wrist to ground along with height if only going by a static fit - (always best to get a 'dynamic fit' if possible)

_but maybes there has been a miss-communication or misunderstanding in what has been 'told'_

neutral lie (the lie as standard because of the average height, wrist to floor measurements out of all those folks acquiring ping irons) is still 'black' - according to the current available info in place by the company

and yellow is 1.5Âº upright of the black dot 'neutral' - maybes the volume of sales point to 'yellow' being sold the most but is that because the populations are getting taller with the requisite wrist to floor #'s to warrant being 'fit' with the yellow dot lie

be interesting to know if to do with fitting how much data is from static and how much from dynamic fits - and of the dynamic fits is a predominance of 'yellow dot' outcomes being to do with many folks presenting at fit with a more 'slice' type action so the more 'instant' type remedy being offered is a slightly more upright lie angle .........

manufacturers over recent times have made driver lies sold off of the shelf some degrees more upright than perhaps would be ideal because of the majority of folks having left to rightfield flight issues ......

welcome to the forum


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 19, 2016)

A couple of questions for the OP....

Where did you buy these 'off-the-shelf' irons from?

Who told you that 'Yellow Dot was the new 'standard''? Did they have any other spec of the same irons available?

Did they actually measure your height, wrist to floor, hand and longest finger stats?


----------



## Ian W (Sep 19, 2016)

Foxholer said:



			A couple of questions for the OP....

Where did you buy these 'off-the-shelf' irons from?

Who told you that 'Yellow Dot was the new 'standard''? Did they have any other spec of the same irons available?

Did they actually measure your height, wrist to floor, hand and longest finger stats?
		
Click to expand...


I bought the irons from the shop of a well-known UK golf retailer and I used the measurements from the Ping fitting guide. 

I tend to agree with a previous commentator.... I think the problem isn't that the dots have changed - they haven't and the Ping chart is still accurate.  I think the confusion is caused because the yellow dot is being described as the new 'standard' spec in the context of marketing/sales, not loft/lie.

The salesman told me that yellow dot has replaced black dot as the standard shop stock because of market trends.  The confusion arose when I assumed that the yellow, being sold as 'standard', was the same as I had I previously with my G20 & G30s (which were 'standard' black dot).

I know another fellow who was just about to buy the 'standard' yellow dot Ping Gs recently because he too was told that they were the new 'standard'.  I understand now that my fit is still black dot standard loft/lie but I think this confusion is caused by the use of the term 'standard' in both the loft/lie and marketing/sales contexts.


----------



## Foxholer (Sep 19, 2016)

Ian W said:



			I bought the irons from the shop of a well-known UK golf retailer and I used the measurements from the Ping fitting guide. 

I tend to agree with a previous commentator.... I think the problem isn't that the dots have changed - they haven't and the Ping chart is still accurate.  I think the confusion is caused because the yellow dot is being described as the new 'standard' spec in the context of marketing/sales, not loft/lie.

The salesman told me that yellow dot has replaced black dot as the standard shop stock because of market trends.  The confusion arose when I assumed that the yellow, being sold as 'standard', was the same as I had I previously with my G20 & G30s (which were 'standard' black dot).

I know another fellow who was just about to buy the 'standard' yellow dot Ping Gs recently because he too was told that they were the new 'standard'.  I understand now that my fit is still black dot standard loft/lie but I think this confusion is caused by the use of the term 'standard' in both the loft/lie and marketing/sales contexts.
		
Click to expand...

So were you measured?

Seems quite *possible* to me that that particular 'well-known UK golf retailer' only had Yellow Dot available at the time - so used the words 'standard' to blag the sale with what was available! Though the 'stock the most common fit' is  a reasonable story - even if it's the first I've heard of 'Yellow Dot'!

I believe that if they didn't perform the measurements I mentioned above, they would likely be in breach of their agreement with Ping! They've certainly caused you extra effort!


----------



## Ian W (Sep 19, 2016)

Thanks Foxholer  - I measured myself using the ping chart and specifically asked the salesman for a 'standard' set and told him that I had had black dot for my previous pings. 

I am beginning to agree with you that perhaps sales blarney may have prevailed over correct fitting. I must say that after I found out that I had the wrong loft/lie, the shop did agree to send the clubs to ping for adjusting.

I have been really impressed with the shop for many other items, so won't cause them any trouble.  I'll put it down to experience and make sure that I get properly measured and fitted in the future.

Many thanks for all of the comments.  GREAT FORUM!!


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 19, 2016)

Ian W said:



			Thanks Foxholer  - I measured myself using the ping chart and specifically asked the salesman for a 'standard' set and told him that I had had black dot for my previous pings. 

I am beginning to agree with you that perhaps sales blarney may have prevailed over correct fitting. I must say that after I found out that I had the wrong loft/lie, the shop did agree to send the clubs to ping for adjusting.

I have been really impressed with the shop for many other items, so won't cause them any trouble.  I'll put it down to experience and make sure that I get properly measured and fitted in the future.

Many thanks for all of the comments.  GREAT FORUM!!
		
Click to expand...

You don't make any reference to the shaft lengths....and lofts don't come into the charted output.

You take the column for your height and row for your wrist to floor measurements - the colour at the intersection is the correct lie,  the column gives the correct shaft length.

The only overlap between black and yellow is at the 87 - 88cm wrist to floor where, as an example, a 206cm male would use black with shafts at + 3.8cm and a 150cm male would use yellow at some 6cm shorter shafts!

The only relevant standard is the 'stock' shaft lengths  - which are reasonably (not absolutley) standard across manufacturers and are generally suited to males in the 165-180cm height range with the lie suitably adjusted to the wrist floor measurement. I would be surprised if this latter measurement has changed significantly over the last decade or two for any given area (there are significant differences across continents). That a store has shifted it's stock lie to a more upright one is interesting - possibly associated with the increasing fixation with golfers wanting to hit a draw?!?


----------



## Junior (Sep 19, 2016)

I was told the chart remains the same.  However, because they found that the vast amount of irons they fitted were in a blue dot, the blue dot has become the manufacturing standard for the 'off the shelf' irons.  Previously this was black dot.


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 19, 2016)

Junior said:



			I was told the chart remains the same.  However, because they found that the vast amount of irons they fitted were in a blue dot, the blue dot has become the manufacturing standard for the 'off the shelf' irons.  Previously this was black dot.
		
Click to expand...

This makes the most sense - they thought it would be black (presimably based on some data) but it has turned out to be blue, which is a tad more upright, based on those that actually order.

The statistical variance may even be related to more people who are not standard ordering ping because they cater well for non standard! ie their average customer is not the the physiological standard.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 19, 2016)

Having spoken to my PGA pro and with Ping coming to do a fitting session at the club next Monday, he is adamant black is standard and that they (Ping) haven't changed this. Clearly a load of confusion somewhere and I'll be sure to ask the fitters their opinion next week


----------



## duncan mackie (Sep 19, 2016)

HomerJSimpson said:



			Having spoken to my PGA pro and with Ping coming to do a fitting session at the club next Monday, he is adamant black is standard and that they (Ping) haven't changed this. Clearly a load of confusion somewhere and I'll be sure to ask the fitters their opinion next week
		
Click to expand...

I don't think anyone is arguing that Black isn't listed as the standard lie for Ping irons.

There appears to be a distribution group that are advising that their stocking standard is yellow dot ie they order stock clubs in yellow dot lies, and Ping have advised that they build most clubs in Blue dot lie ie it's their build standard.

Is this confusing? Well, if you don't use the excellent Ping fitting chart I suppose it could be - but on the other hand the specs of the colour dots haven't changed either so it really shouldn't be.


----------



## Wildrover (Sep 19, 2016)

Junior said:



			I was told the chart remains the same.  However, because they found that the vast amount of irons they fitted were in a blue dot, the blue dot has become the manufacturing standard for the 'off the shelf' irons.  Previously this was black dot.
		
Click to expand...

Gents, I can confirm that Junior is correct, Black is still the standard colour code in that all other colour codes are x amount upright or flat from that code. The difference is that irons are now cast as close as possible to blue cc and off the shelf sets are generally blue as we sell more sets in that cc than any other now.


----------



## HDID Kenny (Sep 19, 2016)

I was fitted for GMax irons by my Pro, he told me the Yellow dot was Pings new standard, confused?? Absolutely!!


----------



## 13Aces (Sep 20, 2016)

Absolutely agree with all the confusion. I have played with Ping clubs for many, many years and had quite a number of sets. First 2 sets that used the colour coding were Black Dot, then the next two sets were Blue Dot and my last fitting with my club pro using the  new G irons --Yellow Dot were recommended!! Trackman numbers using the 7 iron were good, contact tape showed dead centre strike. I do not intend to change until next season. (H'cap 8). Only thing that has changed along with my h'cap is my age...my flexibility...my strength..my clubhead speed...... !!! LOL
Maybe Ping are issuing the "yellow dot" as demo clubs?


----------



## moogie (Sep 20, 2016)

Wow
Don't understand all the confusion
Especially from PGA pros and retailers,  who should know better,  as it will have been explained

My mate is a pro
Really simple explanation,  as he was told from ping 

Black dot still is standard lie

Yellow dot,  is what is being sent out as "stock" sets,  off the shelf sales,  as just **lately** ,  this has been the most highly ordered colour code on custom set orders



**lately** 
Unsure if this is last year,  last 2 years,  or whatever timescale.....but it's based on past orders,  the most commonly ordered colour code was yellow


----------



## shane3003 (Mar 21, 2019)

Apologies for dragging up this old thread however I wanted to ask a similar question,

I was fitted for my Ping G irons at my local range with a PGA Pro I was having lessons with, I remember him saying I was standard loft/lie and shaft length. He even remarked it was nice and easy as all standard, Iâ€™ve got Yellow dot irons. Sight confused.

Iâ€™ve only noticed as I was looking at ordering the 4 Iron and discovered itâ€™s upright by +1.5â€™.

So have I been using the wrong fitted clubs? Would it make that much of a difference?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2019)

shane3003 said:



			Apologies for dragging up this old thread however I wanted to ask a similar question,

I was fitted for my Ping G irons at my local range with a PGA Pro I was having lessons with, I remember him saying I was standard loft/lie and shaft length. He even remarked it was nice and easy as all standard, Iâ€™ve got Yellow dot irons. Sight confused.

Iâ€™ve only noticed as I was looking at ordering the 4 Iron and discovered itâ€™s upright by +1.5â€™.

So have I been using the wrong fitted clubs? Would it make that much of a difference?
		
Click to expand...

Do you hit them straight? Do you hit them cleanÄºy? If the answer to both is yes then leave well alone.

I'm not being smart with this reply. I bought some g25 irons, yellow dot, off Ebay at the end of last year. I was hitting them really well but was worried a little about loft and lie, too much time spent online watching testing videos. Those were the questions put to me when I posed a similar question on here. When I realised I could answer yes to both I stopped worrying and just kept enjoying them.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 21, 2019)

Ping "standard" is still black.

Also I was under the impression that "Yellow" had been done away with in the new charts.


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 21, 2019)

Yip yellow has been killed off. RIP yellow.

https://www.spargogolf.com/pages/ping-color-code-chart-fitting-lie-angle


----------



## shane3003 (Mar 21, 2019)

Yes and no, I tend to pull a little and honestly still not as consistent as I would like, which is why Iâ€™ve just wondered. 
Iâ€™m not sure if it could be down to the â€˜Yellowâ€™ dot or just my inconsistency?


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 21, 2019)

shane3003 said:



			Yes and no, I tend to pull a little and honestly still not as consistent as I would like, which is why Iâ€™ve just wondered. 
Iâ€™m not sure if it could be down to the â€˜Yellowâ€™ dot or just my inconsistency?
		
Click to expand...

A pull can be down to the clubs being too upright. However best have a professional look at your swing and set up before getting the lie angles changed.

I have just flattened off my 50, 54 & 58 Ping wedges as I noticed a very slight pull at times when hitting full out.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 21, 2019)

shane3003 said:



			Yes and no, I tend to pull a little and honestly still not as consistent as I would like, which is why Iâ€™ve just wondered. 
Iâ€™m not sure if it could be down to the â€˜Yellowâ€™ dot or just my inconsistency?
		
Click to expand...

Quite a few places will offer a check for loft and lie, often free of charge. Even if it costs you a few quid it would be worth it, that way you will know for sure. For peace of mind it is probably worth investigating further.

If it needs altering then some pros will do it, Ping themselves will do it as well.


----------



## shane3003 (Mar 21, 2019)

Thanks, Iâ€™m going to go that just to give me that peace of mind!


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 21, 2019)

Ping used to  adjust lie and recolour the paint dot for very small amounts of money


----------



## Jacko_G (Mar 21, 2019)

Bunkermagnet said:



			Ping used to  adjust lie and recolour the paint dot for very small amounts of money

Click to expand...

They only charge return postage. Â£40 return.


----------

